# sniffles behavior during his first week home



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

So sniffles is weird. Haha but he loves spending the whole day with me including car rides! Although he ends up putting himself in bad/dumb situations... 

one morning I found him on the wheel side of his cage shivering in the corner :l when he could've gone back to his igloo.. and then yesterday I found him sleeping on his wheel curled up in a tight ball and shivering AGAIN! I'm like, are you trying to go into hibernation on purpose? I mean I have a space heater and heating pads under each part of the cage ): 

how do I get him to stop that? 

But anyway he is doing well and eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping normal.  he lets me pet him and I don't have problems with him balling up on me. 

I'm just mainly concerned about finding him shivering in the morning ):


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you have a thermometer in his cage? To me, it sounds almost as if he is trying to escape an area that is too hot -- especially if you have heating pads under the cage where he can't escape them. 

A digital thermometer and a thermostat are your best friends when you have a hedgie.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Well my house is under 73 degrees so I figured the pads would help. I have the cage sitting up on those locker organizers so the middle is open to the floor (i have the sterilite bins connected with s tube). I'm not sure if I should take the pads away or not.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

browndog beat me to it...that's what I was going to say...

Snarf's hedgie bag is under his light (not a heating lamp, just a light) and when it gets too warm, he will sleep with his butt sticking out of the bag and his head still inside. If you have heating pads under the sleeping space (igloo, hedgie bag, whatever) it may be too warm.

I would get a thermostat so you know for sure, then act accordingly.

Congrats, BTW!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha sniffles will stick his face between the blankets near an opening when I'm holding him coz he gets a little warm. But besides the thermometer and such...should I take the pads away? I just don't want him going into hibernation.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't take the pads away - can you put them in one spot, maybe where he normally sleeps? When I use handwarmers, I make sure to put them under only half of Snarf's hedgie bag, so he can still use it to sleep, but can sleep on the non-heated side if he prefers.

What is the temp of your home? That's not the best way to tell if the hedgie's area is warm enough but if it IS colder than 75ish degrees in your home, you know for sure it's too cold in the cage...know what I mean?


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, the house is usually under 73 degrees. My parents say my room feels like a sauna coz its warm for sniffles Haha. I might be able to turn the pads down one more time to keep the heat down


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A thermostat is a must - especially since your room is a different temp than the rest of the house. Under 73 is likely too cool for him and heating pads don't heat the air. You said you're using a space heater, right? Is there any way you can beg, borrow, steal :lol: a thermostat? At least you would know what you're dealing with.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll have to hunt for one. My boyfriends dad got one from a hunting like store but its an indoor and outdoor one. I hope I can find one :l


----------



## tiredbutgoodmom (Dec 26, 2010)

Most pet stores will carry them, usually in the reptile section. The cordless battery-operated type costs between $8 and $11. Well worth it for the reassurance.
I was surprised when my walk in closet (Harriet's room) felt so hot to me (I called it a sauna, too) only to learn that it was 70 degrees according to the digital thermometer. I just couldn't believe that I had to INCREASE the heat! Good luck.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Ohh thank you guys! Hopefully a pet store is open tomorrow!


----------

